# powerflex 40 parameter change



## psobero (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a highspeed conveyor sorter. if i change the speed parameter, will i have to change anything else? i.e. prox switchs or encoders or other parameters??


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I would need more detailed machine info to give an accurate answer, but if the machine functions properly ( it sorts the widgets ) when ramping up to speed or slowing to a stop without jamming or damaging parts, I would tend to believe that you could just change your speed setpoint. 
THE ABOVE STATEMENT ONLY APPLIES IF YOU WISH TO RUN THE MACHINE SLOWER.

IF YOU WISH TO RUN THE SORTER FASTER:
The things to consider, would be the speeds, mechanical interface and parts flow on the input and discharge equipment connected to the sorter. There may also be mechanical limitations on the speed of the sorter. Almost any equipment has a maximum "reliable speed". If this speed is exceeded, problems arise with the equipment or the product quality or both.


----------



## CHECKtheE-STOP (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have either digital or analog inputs for your speed references you will need to check those parameters as well.


----------

